# Safe to cut 2" round stock on table saw?



## randyrls (Feb 12, 2011)

I need to cross cut some 2" round stock on my table saw.  I've seen suggestions that this isn't safe to do but want to ask if anyone has done this???

Suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## Mr Mac (Feb 12, 2011)

My saw has an auxiliary fence added to the miter gauge that holds the stock tight right next to the blade and I have cut smaller diameter stock than 2".  For short pieces clamp the piece to the auxiliary fence and then make the cut and don't race through it.


----------



## randywa (Feb 12, 2011)

I've made a sled with 4 hold down clamps and self stick sand paper on the bottom. It works pretty good. I'll look for the pattern.


----------



## FatPat (Feb 12, 2011)

You can tack a piece of scrap with a straight edge to the round piece , (letting it overhang) then run the straight edge against the saw fence.
Keep the nails or screws away from the blade & make your cut
You will find this very safe.
Pat


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 12, 2011)

randyrls said:


> I need to cross cut some 2" round stock on my table saw. I've seen suggestions that this isn't safe to do but want to ask if anyone has done this???
> 
> Suggestions welcome!!!


 
The reason it may be unsafe is round rolls and once fully cut, it could roll into the back of the blade which is where it can be picked up and hurled toward you -- hence, kickback.

So long as you can find a means to secure it so both pieces don't move and the offcut isn't trapped between the blade and fence AND your hands are sufficiently out of the circle of blood, you'll be fine.
Lots of ways to do that. I like to use wood screw clamps. A fence with hold-downs works great.
Having said all that, I usually do these on a chopsaw rather than a TS.


----------



## randywa (Feb 12, 2011)

The sled at the bottom of this page is what I patterned mine from. 

http://www.woodworkingplans4free.co...eNum_rsPlanSearch=1&totalRows_rsPlanSearch=10


----------



## randyrls (Feb 12, 2011)

Randy and Gary;   Those sound like good ideas.  I have a saw sled that I can clamp stock to, but I may need to make up some v blocks to hold the stock and cut-off down.


----------



## randywa (Feb 12, 2011)

How thin are you planning to make the cuts?


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 12, 2011)

The idea scares the crap out of me...but if the fence is not in play, that's going to make it much better.  Use a miter slide and figure out a way to get the wood clamped to it.


----------



## randywa (Feb 12, 2011)

Since the saw blade goes through the center of my sled, I can wrap stock in 2 sided carpet tape to keep small cut-offs from launching off of the blade.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 13, 2011)

GaryMGg said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > I need to cross cut some 2" round stock on my table saw. I've seen suggestions that this isn't safe to do but want to ask if anyone has done this???
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth.

I'm often cutting large round dowels. Occasionally on the TS, more often on the miter saw. Sandpaper on the fence, clamps or some other hold down method, and you'll be fine.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 13, 2011)

You might also consider holding the stock in place with the blade lowered all the way down and then raising the blade up through the stock and then back down. you don't have to move the stock at all. I use this method to cut the angles on the bottom of chair legs that are too cumbersome to hold at the right angle and slide them through the saw.
Mike


----------



## randyrls (Feb 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> You might also consider holding the stock in place with the blade lowered all the way down and then raising the blade up through the stock and then back down. you don't have to move the stock at all. I use this method to cut the angles on the bottom of chair legs that are too cumbersome to hold at the right angle and slide them through the saw.
> Mike



Mike;  that is a good idea;  I have a two sided sled that I can put clamps on and it works well.  Didn't think of just raising the blade thru the stock.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 14, 2011)

Clamp a wooden extension on your miter gauge. Make it long enough so you can put clamps on both sides of the cut.


----------

